# No LED ZEP tour...



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Leave it to Robert Plant to spoil everyones hopes once again....

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdai...rt-plant-indie-hip-hop-labels-gnarls-barkley/

Sting was acting like this a few years ago saying, "what would be the point of reuniting?"

How about for the fans? The fans who have put millions of dollars in your pocket. You don't need to stay out on the road for 2 years, but throw is a friggen bone and get out and play for the fans who bought your records and love your music.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Have to say I am GLAD they are not touring. They would basically be forced to play all the moldy oldies that Classic Rock radio has beaten to death. The last half of their reunion show would have bored me to tears.

Hats off to them for having the integrity to turn down a WAD of cash and go out with a very cool farewell concert.

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You can't blame Plant--he's working on a new project--he's moving forward. That's his focus right now--and good for him. While I like for existing bands to still play older material, they should also be moving forward with new stuff--even if it's not as good. 

Plant wants to move forward with new stuff as opposed to regurgitating the past. He's taking chances. They could tour all over and play it safe--but he's not.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Plants album w\Alison Krauss is pretty good, but his solo stuff is garbage.

There are LOADS of bands touring playing old tunes. LZ has a great catalog of tunes from which to choose and nobody under the age of 35 has had a chance to see them live with the exception of the recent show in London.

JPJ and Page are into it, but Plant is acting like it would be a burden to tour with his old band mates. What's the problem? Sold out stadiums\arenas, thousands of fans worshiping you every night. It's not like he's been playing these songs to death over the last 25 years.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Plants album w\Alison Krauss is pretty good, but his solo stuff is garbage.


To each his own, but I for one was a Plant fan before LZ. Didn't have FM where I came from and no-one I knew listened. Didn't get turned on to LZ in a big way till I made my way to Ontario. I still remember Listening to the Principle of Moments thru headphones and being taken elsewhere... And I love Raising Sand...... I have seen the Page Plant concert at the Dome with the Toronto Symphony it was wonderful. I've seen Plant 3 times and it was better.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

His first 2 solo albums were great--and then later on Now & Zen.

But that's still neither here nor there--he's doing new stuff, different stuff, and he's putting his focus on that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

*From Bob Lefsetz...*

_England's "Sunday Mirror" has finally published what insiders have known for six weeks. Robert Plant said no to a Led Zeppelin reunion.

How could he do this? The touring industry needs Led Zeppelin, the fans are ENTITLED!

Bullshit.

Robert Plant employed the artist's prerogative, which has not been seen in a top level act, never mind a classic rock act, this century. While every has-been known to man is touring at an inflated ticket price on a victory lap that would make those in attendance cringe if they heard the tapes after the fact, Robert Plant is saying let it be. To leave Led Zeppelin in the seventies. When they wrote the book, when rock excess was married with music critics pooh-poohed, but the little boys and girls understood it was the shit, as their kids now believe also.

YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO SEE LED ZEPPELIN! It does not come with your DNA, does not come with purchasing the tracks. You don't get to do everything in this life. Whether you made bread as a hedge funder or your parents indulged your every whim. The O2 show was a one time event, even though no one believed it. Not Jimmy Page, not John Paul Jones, not even ME!

You had to be there. That was the expression when Led Zeppelin ruled. You had to awaken before dawn to line up to buy tickets. There was no DVD, what you felt at the moment was all you got. A high you might remember forever. Music wasn't entertainment, it was life ITSELF! Not a single parent took his kid to a Led Zeppelin show. There was none of the father/son bonding of Stones shows today. Rock and roll isn't family entertainment, it's all about sex and drugs. If you didn't partake, YOU WANTED TO!

Led Zeppelin's music was created in this hot house. Jimmy Page was not the guy playing "Whole Lotta Love" at the New York Stock Exchange, rather he was holed up in the Ryatt House allegedly dripping wax on little girls. Not that that was the band's only infraction. Can you imagine an act today toting around the mud shark story? Have you even LISTENED to "Mothers Live At Fillmore East"? There was a cult culture, which was not on AM, not on TMZ, that only fans could be aware of, AND THEY WERE!

If you were too busy being safe and you missed Led Zeppelin in their ten year run, you deserve the silence. If you're a kid and you're wetting your still-attached diaper, I'm telling you I never got to see Babe Ruth. And therefore his legacy looms even LARGER! Hell, Joe DiMaggio would show up at Yankee Stadium, but he didn't take center field and show us how much he'd lost.

That's what a Zeppelin tour would be like. It would taint our memories of the seventies. Those hot chicks with their tits hanging out... They wouldn't be wearing tank tops. And they would be too heavy to sit atop their boyfriends' shoulders. Boyfriends with bad backs, pot bellies and no hair. Sure, it's not a crime getting old, but we don't get to go back to high school and we don't get to see Led Zeppelin!

They had to change the key. Robert's voice is different. This is no problem if he's singing new material with Alison Krauss, but you're going to expect "Stairway To Heaven" to be as good as the original, TRANSCENDENT! And do you want him to sing shirtless again too? Mick Jagger prancing around in those tiny outfits after working out ad infinitum is a joke. It makes you turn your head. I won't go to a Stones show. To think that I once thought they were...the greatest rock and roll band in the world. Even though they were uneven as hell. Now they're a P.T. Barnum act. Yup, you're a sucker if you go.

Robert Plant has not had plastic surgery. He grew up, can't you?

Part of being a rock and roll fan is believing. But we haven't been able to believe in the acts in eons. They all make deals with corporations, they won't take a political position. Their handlers say not to hurt their earning power, not to alienate potential ticket-buyers. These aren't rock and rollers, these are BUSINESSMEN! I can't believe in THEM!

As for Jimmy Page? I guess it's incumbent on him to find new players and make NEW MUSIC! Instead of traipsing around the world living on fumes, giving the people what they want. And they don't want new Zeppelin music, not of the quality of "Walking Into Clarksdale". Why tarnish the legacy? Wasn't "Coda" bad enough?

I expect sometime in the future the band will do another one-off. To honor someone's memory, probably not for a charitable cause, Zeppelin was never charitable. This is fine by me. Every fifteen or twenty years is okay. Kind of like a family or high school reunion. Only this time, I'M GONNA GO! Why schlep all the way to London, spend thousands of dollars, when the band will come to my hometown and I can DRIVE THERE? That's the way it is with all these acts. They create a buzz, they test the waters, then they say the public demands they go on the road. No, they want to get paid. And all their handlers say to do it, the agents and managers WANT THEIR PERCENTAGE!

For far too long, the tail has been wagging the dog. The businessmen have held sway over the artists. Don't lament that Robert Plant won't reunite with his bandmates as Led Zeppelin, cheer out loud, that there's one Greek God rock star left who isn't beholden to the money, who's not worried about giving the public what IT wants, but is only concerned with what HE wants!

http://www.sundaymi rror.co.uk/ news/sunday/ 2008/03/02/ robert-plant- says-no-to- led-zeppelin- world-tour- and-100m- 98487-20337451/_

-dh


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Couldn't agree with that more David (except of the slam against CODA; I love that album!). So refreshing to see someone move on and do new things (I've been really digging the Plant/Krauss album). I did love seeing The Police this summer, but Led Zep should just let the past speak for them.

Could someone convince Jimmy Page to do a rockabily album? THAT would be cool.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> Following in the footsteps of Jeff Beck and the Big Town Playboys and Brian Setzer's Rockabilly Riot what would be the point?


In that case, I guess there was no point in ever making more than two rock albums too!

I always loved the live Zep "boogie woogie" moments and Page's cool little countrified/funkafied/rockabily licks he played. I'd like to hear him leave the Zep riffs aside, put down the violin bow, and do something different. I don't love all of Plant's solo stuff, but he as evolved and taken some real detours here and there.

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Meh..... :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

FWIW, I wouldn't even go see them. More likely than not it would be a stadium tour and I can't stand stadiums.

I'm just sick and tired of the MANY rumors of a reunion tour that I've endured since high school in the '80's.

I'm sure Plant didn't start ALL of those rumors, but today I'm taking it out on him...


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*I'm Impressed, Robert !*

It certainly takes a lot of "Artistic Integrity" to turn down $150,000,000 .

I've accepted gigs I didn't want because I wouldn't turn down $150.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

People want to relive the 70's Zep experience. There are dozens of Zep tribute acts putting on a 70's Zep show way better than those old farts could ever pull off now. Tickets cost less than a mortgage payment too! 

Plant is in a tough spot, the pressure on him over this must be incredible. I'm sure he doesn't need the money. He apparently doesn't need the big stadium ego boost either, unlike Mick and Keef. 

He could keep his integrity and satisfy Zep fans at the same time by working up some NEW material with Page and Jones. THAT would be cool, to see if they still have any of that old magic.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> I've never got the sense that any of Page/Plant/Jones move backwards, either in the band, or as solo artists. Page was playing skiffle in the 50's, why do that again????
> 
> Rockabilly is Setzers stock in trade, and Beck has been a musical chameleon for most of his career, so no surprises there.


Really? Page has been playing the same riff based stuff forever (even The Firm stuff) His biggest accomplishment of the 90s was playing Zep tunes with the Black Crowes (amazing cd though), redoing Kashmir as a rap tune for the movie Godzilla, and doing an album with David "Cover-version" to piss off Plant. Yeah, there's a Youtube video of a very young Page playing skiffle but that's hardly enough to say he would be "repeating himself" by doing a Rockabily thing.

As I mentioned before, Plant HAS done some different things and grown (although he did have a hit resampling Zep tunes); that is why I admired him from turning down the Zep tour. Jones has been doing tons of stuff.

TG


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Robert Plant would have the most to lose doing a Zep tour. Page and Jones play instruments that will still sound good after they are dead. Singing like your 21 isn't easy when your 60. He is wise to save his voice and reputation for the rest of his career.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Really? Page has been playing the same riff based stuff forever (even The Firm stuff) His biggest accomplishment of the 90s was playing Zep tunes with the Black Crowes (amazing cd though), redoing Kashmir as a rap tune for the movie Godzilla, and doing an album with David "Cover-version" to piss off Plant. Yeah, there's a Youtube video of a very young Page playing skiffle but that's hardly enough to say he would be "repeating himself" by doing a Rockabily thing.
> As I mentioned before, Plant HAS done some different things and grown (although he did have a hit resampling Zep tunes); that is why I admired him from turning down the Zep tour. Jones has been doing tons of stuff.
> TG


...i agree with every word, especially regarding the pairing of page with the black crowes, which is a total joy!

-dh


----------

